# VFS - DHA South Africa Website login issues



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

I cant seem to login to apply for a study permit renewal, anyone know why?
It repeatedly says "invalid username and password" even when I put in the correct details...


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PRPWarrior said:


> I cant seem to login to apply for a study permit renewal, anyone know why?
> It repeatedly says "invalid username and password" even when I put in the correct details...


Clear your Cache. or use a different browser


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

jollem said:


> Clear your Cache. or use a different browser


Thanks, got it to work, just changed my password.


----------

